
Gitflow – Animated in React - v33ra
https://veerasundar.com/blog/2018/03/gitflow-animated/
======
westurner
Thanks! A command log would be really helpful too.

The HubFlow docs contain GitFlow docs and some really helpful diagrams:
[https://datasift.github.io/gitflow/IntroducingGitFlow.html](https://datasift.github.io/gitflow/IntroducingGitFlow.html)

I change the release prefix to 'v' so that the git tags for the release look
like 'v0.0.1' and 'v0.1.0':

    
    
      git config --replace-all gitflow.prefix.versiontag v
      git config --replace-all hubflow.prefix.versiontag v
    

I usually use HubFlow instead of GitFlow because it requires there to be a
Pull Request; though GitFlow does work when offline / without access to
GitHub.

~~~
v33ra
Sure.. will add the command log

